

Better data centres through machine learning - linux_devil
http://www.googleblog.blogspot.in/2014/05/better-data-centers-through-machine.html

======
ColinWright
So many submissions, so little discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7810155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7810155)
(14 points!)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7810257](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7810257)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7811204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7811204)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7811388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7811388)

